# Printing from an Airport Express



## BikerRob (Dec 20, 2007)

I recently switched my router to an Airport Extreme. It's located in my basement, and I am using the wireless throughout my house.
However, my Network Printer must be connected via Ethernet, and I'd like to have it upstairs in my home office.
If I buy an Airport Express, can I bridge it with the Extreme and connect the Network Printer to it? 

What would be the best way to have the printer in my office when the Extreme is in the basement (I'm getting tired of going up and down the stairs!!)

TIA
Rob


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 20, 2007)

Set up the printer on a mac and turn on 'printer sharing'. Make sure that mac is on the wireless network. Of course if the printer has built in wireless and print server you wouldn't need to do these steps.


----------



## BikerRob (Dec 20, 2007)

My problem is I use a macbook in my office, and I don't want to connect directly to it because if my macbook is shut off (or I'm using it anywhere else in the house), I want my wife and daughter to still be able to access the printer.

The printer (HP Color LaserJet 2600n) is a network printer, but is not wireless. It has an ethernet connection.

So, ideally, I'd like to connect it via Ethernet to a router of some sort that wirelessly connects to my Airport Extreme


----------



## macbri (Dec 20, 2007)

We have an Airport Extreme connected to our DSL modem for a MacBook Pro and MacBook.   The Airport Extreme is set up as an WDS main Base station, and then an Airport Express in the living room is a remote base station.  The main thing is the Express does not distribute IP addresses itself.  An Xbox360 is connected via ethernet to the Express, and can connect to Xbox Live just fine.

Not exactly what you're looking for, I know, but if the Xbox360 is on the network for us, I should think connecting a network-capable printer to the Express would work fine.  Admittedly, it'd be harder to play games on it, but hey, can't help there


----------



## BikerRob (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay, so if I'm understanding you - I can plug an Ethernet cable from my printer into the Express?

Rob


----------



## macbri (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeah, we have an ethernet cable from our xbox to the Express, works fine.


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 21, 2007)

Yep, the express has an ethernet port on it. As long as your printer has a built in print server you should be good. 

Go here and search for the phrase 'Share a Single Printer &#8212; Wirelessly':
http://www.apple.com/airportexpress/


----------

